# Vsync/Triple Buffer an oder aus?



## Ripperjack1975 (5. März 2010)

hallo

wollte mal fragen, was besser ist. Vsync mit Triplebuffer an oder deaktivieren. BEi mir läuft nur Stormwind in höchster Auflösung alle Details oben bei ca. 30 fps. Rest läuft gut. Was soll ich bei meinem System einstellen?

Core2 Duo 6600 @ 2,9 Ghz
 4 GB DDR2 Ram PC 800
320 GB Sata Festplatte 16MB Cache
MSI Hawk Radeon 5770 mit 1024 MB Ram und Catalyst 10.2
Windows 7 64 Bit

was würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Vaishyana (5. März 2010)

Je nach Monitor empfehlenswert. Am häufigsten findest du beides eingeschaltet. Hast du Schatten mal um nen Tick reduziert? Eingabeverz. ausgeschaltet? Ansonsten mal den Cache etwas aufräumen.


----------



## Yosef (5. März 2010)

aus


----------



## Muahdib (5. März 2010)

Yosef schrieb:


> aus




Jo sicher sehr Informativ ...

Vsync sollte man ausschalten ...
Tripple Buffering eher an . 

Die Meinungen gehen aber sicher oft genug auseinander ...


----------



## muehe (5. März 2010)

> Vsync sollte man ausschalten ...
> Tripple Buffering eher an .



das bringt sehr viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mach beides an

ich denke mal das du einen TFT hast


----------



## Ripperjack1975 (5. März 2010)

ok mach ich dann man an. Hab nen 22 Zoll TFT


----------



## Elega (7. März 2010)

Da ich meine tägliche Dosis Klugscheisserei noch nicht abgeleistet habe und um zukünftigen Problemen/Fragen vorzubeugen:

*VSync* bedeutet, dass die Grafikkarte nach dem Berechnen des Bildes darauf wartet, dass der Monitor das Bild neu aufbaut (normalerweise 60 Hz/16,6ms). Limitiert die Framerate auf die Bildwiederholrate des Bildschirms; was aber meist nicht auffällt, da schon ~30 fps recht flüssig aussehen und selbst bei fuchzigtausend FPS nur 60 vom Bildschirm dargestellt werden. Der Vorteil hängt vom Bildschirm ab:
*
VSync bei CRT* (Röhrenmonitoren): Verhindert dass beim zeilenweisen Aufbau des Bildes "mittendrin" das Bild wechselt, wodurch sog. "Tearing" entsteht, also die untere Hälte des Bildschirms ein anderes Bild zeigt als die obere.
*VSync bei TFT*: Verhindert Überlastung des Buffers und/oder des Bildschirms. Diese äußert sich in einem schwarzen Bildschirm oder schweren Grafikfehlern. 

*Triple Buffering*: Erweitert das VSync-Prinzip: Bei "normalem" VSync berechnet die Grafikkarte ein Bild und schickt es an den Monitor. Dieser zeigt es an; braucht aber 16ms (bei 60Hz) bis er das nächste anzeigen kann. In dieser Zeit berechnet die Graka schon einmal das nächste Bild (im sog. "Buffer"). Das kann dann sofort angezeigt werden, wenn der Monitor wieder bereit ist. Zwischen dem Fertigstellen des Bildes im Puffer und der Bereitschaft des Monitor können jedoch nocheinmal einige Millisekunden Zeit sein. Beim Triple Buffering nun nutzt die Graka auch diese Zeit noch, um schon mal weiterzurechnen (das muss nicht umbedingt, wie der Name andeutet, nur ein drittes Bild sein, das können auch wesentlich mehr sein.) Das hat den Vorteil, dass die Framerate "geglättet" wird, weil die Graka ja schon ein Paar Bilder "in petto" hat; wenn sie also zwischendurch von einem anderen Programm benötigt wird oder die CPU ausgelastet ist, merkt man das nicht umbedingt. Gleichzeitig verbraucht dieses Verfahren auch mehr VRAM, also Grafikkarten-RAM, weil die Bilder ja zwischengespeichert werden müssen. Bei hohen Auflösungen kann das für etwas ältere Grakas ein echtes Problem sein. Außerdem steigt die "Latenz" am Computer, da das Bild ja schon (mindestens) 32ms im Vorraus berechnet wird. Drückt man also in diesen 32ms eine Taste, wird das erst in dem nächstfolgendem Bild (also ab 48ms) gezeigt.

Letztendlich lässt sich sagen: Wenn du keine der beschriebenen Probleme hast (und das scheint ja nicht der Fall zu sein), schalte beides aus. Das spart Videospeicher und du hast keine Verzögerung ausser der durch Bildwiederholrate und Monitorlatenz induzierte.

MfG
Vendoreth


----------

